# Do you prefer your nailpolish with or without shimmer?



## Aprill (Apr 27, 2008)

?????????


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess i like it with shimmer but not glittery like the pic posted. I have all types of nailpolishes from opaque, shimmer to glitter. Most are shimmer.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2008)

Shimmer but not glitter


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 27, 2008)

Doesn't matter, as long as it's not the chunky shimmer like OPI Cozu-Melted In The Sun. I prefer a slight shimmer.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with Aquilah.....I myself prefer no shimmer but if its a slight shimmer then its ok


----------



## Sandy22 (Apr 27, 2008)

Slight shimmer - not that glitter.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 27, 2008)

I prefer nail polish with shimmer to non-shimmery ones because they're more forgiving to apply as they don't show up sloppy, hurriedly applied polish as much.


----------



## Saja (Apr 27, 2008)

Non shimmery for fingers, and shimmery or sparkly for toes. I find sparkly stays on my toes longer


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a little shimmer


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer without but a LITTLE bit of shimmer is okay.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 28, 2008)

Both, I like nail polish with a little bit of shimmer to it. I don't particularly for nail polish with chunky glitter, it's so frustrating to remove.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I like a bit of shimmer, but prefer non on a normal basis.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm a big fan of shimmer, but i don't mind for nail polishes. you can always add a clear shimmery polish on top of the matte ones. i also love the glittery nail polishes, but they're very hard to remove.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 28, 2008)

i dont like shimmer at all, but that is mostly cause i do my own nails and i can never get the shimer equally distributed


----------



## suzannev68 (Apr 28, 2008)

No shimmer 4 me.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2008)

It doesn't really matter to me. I like shimmer just not glitter like in the pic. If it looks good than I'll wear it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 29, 2008)

No shimmer.


----------



## Lia (Apr 29, 2008)

No shimmer for me.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 30, 2008)

Usually no shimmer.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 30, 2008)

I like all types of polish depending on what Im in the mood for lol I get my nails done in shimmer, glitter, airbrush, designs Everything!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivette (Apr 30, 2008)

without shimmer


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 30, 2008)

depends on my mood, and the occasion.


----------



## Domitilla (May 1, 2008)

I liek shimmer and glitters (I love Holos), but i prefer cremes for neon colors and reds.


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2008)

i like shimmer, no shimmer, glitter, the whole yard =]


----------



## Adrienne (May 3, 2008)

I like shimmer but not glitter


----------



## Raze (Aug 13, 2008)

I prefer a pearl or shimmer to a flat colour but not glitter unless its just at the tips, not all over the nail.


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Definitely without shimmer. OK, some small sparkles may be OK, but too much shimmer is no-no. I hate pearl and iridescent colors.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 14, 2009)

No shimmer. Unless it's one of those that's so subtle that you really can't tell there's any shimmer in there unless the sun happens to hit it at the "just right" angle. that much for a slight spark of color I don't mind. I spent too much time as a kid with glitter stuck to my fingers after having "removed" all my polish to keep liking that LOL


----------



## Saints (Jan 15, 2009)

I prefer shimmer definetly. I like everything that shimmers! But not necessarily glitter like in the picture, somewhere in between.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*i prefer both shimmer and without shimmer nail colours but that depends on my mood




Hmm but no glittery stuff



*


----------

